# How many pax want to listen to their music via your system?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm trying to decide if I should bother getting the cables and setting up my stereo so passengers can plug in and listen to their music through my stereo/if it's worth it.. It's a good system so I'm a bit worried they'll want to jam it as loud as it will go (and I won't want to listen)..
How many of your pax ask to plug in to your system / do you let them / is it ever a problem?


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

No. End of reply. You are a driver not a mix master DJ.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

There's a way to do this through the Uber ap. Easy to set up. If your ride has aux usb port, just hand them the cable and their music will play on your system. That said, I wouldn't recommend it. You may find their music annoying and the volume will be deafening! I no longer offer the option but if they know it exists they ask. Then you have to transform into volume police! Meh, why invite something else you need to potentially scold a pax about.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*You have way to much free time on your hands.*


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

IERide said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should bother getting the cables and setting up my stereo so passengers can plug in and listen to their music through my stereo/if it's worth it.. It's a good system so I'm a bit worried they'll want to jam it as loud as it will go (and I won't want to listen)..
> How many of your pax ask to plug in to your system / do you let them / is it ever a problem?


It happens usually at least once or twice a night, often more than this. But, I just put it on a pop station on XM ( "the blend" ) and that suffices most of the time, or they want to play hip hop ( which I do not like ).


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I've had pax ask for an aux cord, but luckily my stereo doesn't have one...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> through the Uber ap. Easy to set up.


I tried to "set it up" following the prompts on the Uber application and it did not work. Of course, I have trouble with technology. I have a hard time working a pushbutton telephone.

In answer to the Original Poster's question, I have had two Uber Taxi and one UberX passenger do it. They managed to monkey with the controls and get it to work. When they asked, I told them that I had tried and could not get it to work, but, if they wanted to try it, they could.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't allow it. Some pax see the aux port on my stereo and ask if they can play music but wouldn't ya know my phone connects over bluetooth and I don't carry an aux cord anymore 

I play local FM stations, usually classic rock or a new alt station in the area, but also have some country stations on the preset list. If a pax asks nicely, I'll change to another preset if they don't like classic rock or something, but it's rare anyone asks to change. More often than not somebody starts singing along to the alt station and I'll turn it up to drown out their horrible rendition of Semisonic's "Closing time"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've done over 800 rides and not once has anybody asked to plug into my system.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I kept getting pax asking if I hand an aux cord, after telling them no they seemed to get a little pissy and I believe rated me low as well. So a couple of months ago I went ahead and bought one. Now that I have one nobody asks to use it. I'm ok with that.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

As long as it's music I like, they can listen all they want.

If they want to play something in particular I'm ok with that as long as it not rap. The rap I'll tolerate is back fromt he 80's beastie boys, run dmc. that this f... this f... that nonsene they have today.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't mind them playing music over my system....It keeps them from asking me stupid ass questions


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

I have one, and have offered it for long rides. No one has asked to use it or accept my offer either.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

mjhawk said:


> I have one, and have offered it for long rides. No one has asked to use it or accept my offer either.


I usually only get the request for my AUX cable when I do college runs. Schools out for summer, so I've not had any requests for almost two months. I think it's nice to offer for airport pickups, if they don't like the jazz or instrumental playlist I run, but trips under 10 minutes need not inquire.


----------



## Siar (Jul 6, 2016)

500+ rides, just once. Drunk girl, some gangsta rap


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

If you have satellite radio, then put it on a popular radio station. If you don't have it, old fashion FM radio.

No need to distract yourself even more. Most rides are under 10 minutes anyway. Waste of time. Uber doesn't pay enough and respect their drivers enough to go above and beyond for them. If electronic tipping was available, then maybe my tone would change.


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

I have XM radio and have asked people what type of music they like. Most just say that they don't care or they like just about anything. So, I usually keep it on the today's pop station. If it's a short ride I don't ask. I did have one that wanted to listen to classical. She was appreciative that I could accommodate her.


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

I tossed my aux cord in the trunk a long time ago. the paxs will crank up the music as loud as it will go if you let them. They don't care if they blow your speakers.


----------



## Uber_rat (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't have an aux port on my stereo, but I bought a cheap FM transmitter that serves the same function. If they ask, and many of them do, I just hand them the dongle. I turn the radio to a volume level that I know will not be excessive and tell them that they have the volume control on their phone. It gives them a sense of control, but You have the ultimate volume control.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

My Bluetooth is connected to my Aux but allows for two devices to be paired at the same time. What I do is set up guided access on my iPad to Spotify. Guided access doesn't allow the user to switch out of the application without passcode or fingerprint (don't know if android has such a feature). So they can't play or snoop around my iPad. 

When the pax gets in and settled, I hand them my iPad and ask if they would like to choose the music. Ever since I started doing that, I get rated more and haven't seen anything less than 5* in months. I don't mount the iPad because by me handing it to the pax they know that I know they have my iPad. Usually they are good at handing it back sometimes I have to ask.

Only once I suffered through death metal for twenty minutes. Had to take a 30 min break to calm my nerves. More often than not, I get exposed to new music I like. So I ask the pax to save the song or channel for me. I usually drive listening to the blues channel. Often the pax likes what I have playing. It's interesting the generation gap after concerts. Older pax 35+ typically like it quiet after a concert. Younger pax likes to crank it. But I still control the volume. I'll ask if it's too loud or or if they want it louder but I don't allow my music to be cranked up to max!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Let the good times roll


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Two people in over 2000 trips have requested an aux cord. The first time I handed them the cord and we drove two blocks, literally two blocks, and we were at their destination. Second time I was asked I said the previous pax who requested it stole the cable.

I've been listening to the Eric Clapton Discography of late. Oddly this seems acceptable to all my pax.


----------



## CaliDriver21 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had one passenger just grab the aux cord (I use it to listen to my iPod when not driving somebody) without asking and another who asked to use it, then asked me 3 times to turn the volume up. I'm an Uber driver, not your damn party bus. I usually ask if there's a certain radio station they want to hear and 99% of the time, they don't really care. One of the biggest things I've learned doing this is that people feel so entitled in your car. I rode Uber/Lyft a long time before becoming a driver, and always did so with the mindset that I'm a guest in someone else's car. Guess I'm the weird one.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I think I've had one guy ask me in my one year of driving. Unfortunately for him, i thought he was speaking Ebonics. I gave him a blank look and asked "What?" I thought he was saying "ox" and I just ignored him. He and his friends already had made me wait ten minutes at pick up to get their water ice and fries so I wasn't in the mood to humor him. This was before I joined this forum and learned about 5-minute max wait time.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

My car, my radio, IDC what Uber told ya, for what they pay me, get in, sit down, buckle up and lets go.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

uber fool said:


> Let the good times roll
> View attachment 47721


I wonder if a single millennial even knows what that is! How awesome would it be to see the 8 track make a comeback like vinyls are doing now.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

I generally enjoy rocking out with the riders! I never allow Bluetooth access but I regularly let them plug their iPhones directly to my system. I always control the volume but I am not afraid to really crank it. The pax who want it loud love it when they feel the blast of the stereo.

I say you should try it to see if you like it. Be sure to set your gain conservatively though just in case someone turns it all the way, or install a remote gain control accessible only by the driver.


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

None and no. Passengers in a taxi are trying to get somewhere. 
Their headphones will suffice. 
If they're going to suffer separation anxiety over music, perhaps they should reconsider the usefulness of living under a rock.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Listen to what you want, its your car and you are the captain of the ship.

When I was driving Yellow Cab, everyone got a chance to hear the cab dispatcher reading orders and providing other information on the radio, whether they liked it or not.

A fellow driver, who I called "James Brown" due to his highly processed hair, preferred to burn incense and play Barry White on his stereo system to get his riders in the mood.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I find that most people that want to play there own music on Friday and Saturday nights. I guess to get pump up for the club/bar. All music is ok with me, just have a good beat.


----------



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

I have 1200+ rides and was asked number of time to allow using AUX cord. I let it be few times at the beginning but having almost full volume with sh*t music and 4 male students screaming was over my head. Since then its completely quiet in my car. I listen to my nice classical music through Bluetooth head set, that also eliminates many stupid questions. My rating went up a bit then.
Can I use the your AUX, please? - sorry its broken and doesn't work. Unless its 30+ min ride and I want to make rider be happy. Even then I set master volume on 10 out of 30 and allow them to play what they want. No full volume sh*t.
Once I had a female passenger who was listening to some horrible screamings sounds from her phone. I told her switch it off right now as I don't want to hear it. Point.


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

I have SiriusXM and i usually run Classic Rewind and its quite encouraging how many of the mellenial kids dig the old school rock stuff more than the crap they pass off as music these days. If someone asks ill switch to Shade45 or a country station or whatever they ask. I have enough variety on satellite that using the AUX cable just isnt necessary


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

IERide said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should bother getting the cables and setting up my stereo so passengers can plug in and listen to their music through my stereo/if it's worth it.. It's a good system so I'm a bit worried they'll want to jam it as loud as it will go (and I won't want to listen)..
> How many of your pax ask to plug in to your system / do you let them / is it ever a problem?


It's a bit tiring how Uber wants us to cater to an already enabled society. How about being thankful for a ride in a clean, modern, non-damaged car, with a courteous driver. We are not their chauffeur, it's a ride sharing service. They need a ride, we are giving them a ride. The more Uber wants us to cater; water, charging for their phones, music, mints, etc., the more our ratings suffer. Most rides are less than 15 minutes, put on your headphones, shut up, and be thankful you got there quickly and safely.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I drive the H-wood, 90210, DTLA, SM, etc.., so probably over half request an Aux cable. Which, I don't mind sharing....have found a ton of music I like that way.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

I honestly just offer the Aux Cord and charging cables now. 90% of the time, they say no it's ok. But the good will ensures a 5 star.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Peterson said:


> I listen to my nice classical music through Bluetooth head set, that also eliminates many stupid questions.


Rotflmao!!!
I have an aux cord and charging cables. You don't get tips for offering this stuff so there's little point.
I do have XM and yeah, The Blend combined with Hits 1 covers 90% of rider's preferences.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

FAC said:


> My Bluetooth is connected to my Aux but allows for two devices to be paired at the same time. What I do is set up guided access on my iPad to Spotify. Guided access doesn't allow the user to switch out of the application without passcode or fingerprint (don't know if android has such a feature). So they can't play or snoop around my iPad.
> 
> When the pax gets in and settled, I hand them my iPad and ask if they would like to choose the music. Ever since I started doing that, I get rated more and haven't seen anything less than 5* in months. I don't mount the iPad because by me handing it to the pax they know that I know they have my iPad. Usually they are good at handing it back sometimes I have to ask.
> 
> Only once I suffered through death metal for twenty minutes. Had to take a 30 min break to calm my nerves. More often than not, I get exposed to new music I like. So I ask the pax to save the song or channel for me. I usually drive listening to the blues channel. Often the pax likes what I have playing. It's interesting the generation gap after concerts. Older pax 35+ typically like it quiet after a concert. Younger pax likes to crank it. But I still control the volume. I'll ask if it's too loud or or if they want it louder but I don't allow my music to be cranked up to max!


WHat brand bluetooth receiver are you using?

Does it work well? are you happy with it?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

DriverX said:


> WHat brand bluetooth receiver are you using?
> 
> Does it work well? are you happy with it?


I bought one of those FM transmitter ones (not the aux one she is describing) and can tell you, THEY SUCK! You constantly have to readjust the channel to block out interference. Aux bluetooth sounds much better. I have bluetooth on my car radio, but you have to stop the car to add someone. Cord free is much more pleasant.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

The drunks will want to jam out with music on level 99. I carry an Aux cord neatly packed away in my center console and would only pull it for nice pax who are going 10+ miles.

Everyone else, "sorry, I don't know how to work my radio's Bluetooth. My ex hooked it up for me and I don't want to call her for help."


----------



## Guftawl (Nov 25, 2015)

I have an Aux cord, its generally riders on their way to a party, I control the volume. I actually require them to sing. Its actually a lot of fun with 6 happy college girls, and I find they can sing pretty well. (first time it happened they were singing the spice girls Wannabe song) I am pretty mellow, but i am also over 60 and I get some respect, so I've not had any really bad situations. If its too loud, i turn it down and tell them I cant handle it. I have a dodge caravan, so I only suggest Aux cord when its an UBERXL ride.
I heard a story from another uber driver i was transporting about a XL guy down in Miami beach who hooked up a karaoke system. He got lot of tips and excellent ratings. But the Miami Beach crowd is typically fairly upscale and civil.
I've never had only one or two riders ask, and for some of the getting drunk crowd it keeps them occupied and easier to manage. If its only one or two people they are already hooked to their phones, its not like the old boom box days.
I have both a bluetooth dedicated speaker and earpieces. The radio is old school, only Aux port.
Your mileage my vary. Everybody commenting is right, if its uncomfortable for you, don't do it.
Just wanted to say its not all that bad.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

DriverX said:


> WHat brand bluetooth receiver are you using?
> 
> Does it work well? are you happy with it?


I got the iclever Himbox. I love it, it's much more expensive than most blue tooth car kits ($39), but worth it. My last car kit died on me after 3 months. I guess you get what you pay for. The sound is great. People often don't know they are on Bluetooth. Another feature I like is the magnetic clip you can attach to your shirt or seatbelt and then attach the mic to the clip. This eliminates all background noise so if your windows are down the other person can hear you great.

I wanted a device that 1) worked with Siri directly (also works with hey Google) 2) connected more than one device at the same time. It's nice because on iPhones uber stops your music when you accept a ping. This way the music keeps going.

I've had some minor connectivity problems where my second device doesn't connect or when I start the car the iPad connects and not the iPhone. Only takes a sec to get them both connected again. Make sure you get the latest version. There is one for $25 and $34. It's the $39 one that works great. Here is the link.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011NR0BY8/?tag=ubne0c-20

I also had to purchase a ground loop. Doesn't matter what Bluetooth device some cars need the ground loop to stop the interference. I still have a little interference but not much. Worth the extra $9

I got the esky ground loop. It's a bit bigger but my aux is in my center console. It works better than the smaller ones.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZWOQLFM/?tag=ubne0c-20

Great investment and a tax write off.

***edit***
Forgot to mention I spent hours researching the best Bluetooth car kit. I looked at all the top devices and read the customers reviews. Both the top and bottom. I then searched Google for reviews of the latest Bluetooth kits and finally choose this one. I definitely recommend it and would buy it again!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I bought one of those FM transmitter ones (not the aux one she is describing) and can tell you, THEY SUCK! You constantly have to readjust the channel to block out interference. Aux bluetooth sounds much better. I have bluetooth on my car radio, but you have to stop the car to add someone. Cord free is much more pleasant.


In my last car I had an fm transmitter because I didn't have aux and I can't agree more. They suck! But if that's all you got to work with and no aux, look for the better quality. I learned quickly with these devices you get what you pay for.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> The drunks will want to jam out with music on level 99. I carry an Aux cord neatly packed away in my center console and would only pull it for nice pax who are going 10+ miles.
> 
> Everyone else, "sorry, I don't know how to work my radio's Bluetooth. My ex hooked it up for me and I don't want to call her for help."


I like having the volume control on my steering wheel. I'll let the pax choose the music but I control the volume!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

FAC said:


> I got the iclever Himbox. I love it, it's much more expensive than most blue tooth car kits ($39), but worth it. My last car kit died on me after 3 months. I guess you get what you pay for. The sound is great. People often don't know they are on Bluetooth. Another feature I like is the magnetic clip you can attach to your shirt or seatbelt and then attach the mic to the clip. This eliminates all background noise so if your windows are down the other person can hear you great.
> 
> I wanted a device that 1) worked with Siri directly (also works with hey Google) 2) connected more than one device at the same time. It's nice because on iPhones uber stops your music when you accept a ping. This way the music keeps going.
> 
> ...


Thx for the info. THe problem with these is they all have issues. I opted for something cheap because after reading reviews on many models, it's a crap shoot regardless how much you spend. I'd bet that they pretty much all have the same components and are manufactured by the same few companies in China so it prolly doesn't matter much. I'll be curious to know how the Himbox holds up. I should have this one tomorz

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D8MC3WE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

IERide said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should bother getting the cables and setting up my stereo so passengers can plug in and listen to their music through my stereo/if it's worth it.. It's a good system so I'm a bit worried they'll want to jam it as loud as it will go (and I won't want to listen)..
> How many of your pax ask to plug in to your system / do you let them / is it ever a problem?


Ever since Uber left Austin, I've only had 1 pax ask in the past 2 months. Uber created that dangerous DJ crap ... not having it. Just like vaping or smoking ... you can ride with me for 10 minutes without blaring your crappy playlist or vaping ... get over it or hire your mom to take your abuse.


----------



## DaysAtSea (Jul 9, 2016)

1 good experience, 1 bad. 

Good: Picked up three South American college students in DC for the summer to take them to an amusement park 45 minutes away, connected them to my bluetooth and they streamed Marc Anthony all the way, lol. 

Bad: Picked up three rich brats from Georgetown University and let the one in front seat connect to bluetooth. He played obnoxious rap/hip hop, he asked if he could turn it up two notches, and he continued turning up more and more as he sang with the crap. I would turn down on steering wheel control, but his drunk ass would reach over about 30 seconds later and turn up. I finally just looked at him and he said "oh, too loud?". 

Little rich twit got a 1-star


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

Very rare to have them ask. I did have one rider that actually had a playlist set up and once the trip started there was music playing automatically. I am assuming it was through spotify but I don't know for sure. It only happened because I had my stereo set on aux and phone plugged in.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

There was a point in time when we would allow passengers to plug in via aux cord. That time has long since passed. We now have all the vehicles in the fleet subscribed to Apple Music. (Actually tip for fleet owners, you can get all your vehicles/phones in on an apple music family plan) Since we subscribed to the apple music plan, we offer passengers who enter our vehicles a choice of music genre. That's right, genre. If they don't understand the word genre, we can be more specific & ask them, what type of music do you like. Normally, intelligent riders will say, hip hop, or R&B, or classic rock, and with the touch of one button on apple music, we can give them a delightful array of music in their preferred genre. If you are in the mood to be generous, and you have time to offer specifics, you can actually initially search for any performers compilation, album, song etc and by searching for such you can get them exactly what they want down to the song. We do not suggest this, because once that song is over, they want to give you another song choice and making those choices while driving is distracting and not safe. If a passenger can not make up their mind about music genre, or if they persist in asking for an aux cord, our drivers are instructed to choose the Smooth Jazzy Elevator Music channel. This usually calms the situation and folks settle in for a smooth ride. We are not dj's. We can not be distracted by the constant changing of music channel/song, we must drive and pay attention to the road, if we are distracted by tomfoolery on the radio, we are not in control and that's not good for anyone. Try apple music, maintain control and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a cable plugged in , but rarely does anyone ask to play their music. Most who do are going on a 5-15 minute drive so by the time they go through the songs they want to find and start to play it we're arriving at their destination lol 

I have the cable in my glove box anyway even though I have my cell set up through BT , it's nice to have in case a friend wants to use it and heck if a Pax wants to use it go for it, it doesn't really bother me. Like Fac said sometimes you get to find some great new music


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

IERide said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should bother getting the cables and setting up my stereo so passengers can plug in and listen to their music through my stereo/if it's worth it.. It's a good system so I'm a bit worried they'll want to jam it as loud as it will go (and I won't want to listen)..
> How many of your pax ask to plug in to your system / do you let them / is it ever a problem?


Happens quite often at night but in the daytime not at all. Definitely get the cords keep the customers happy. But most of the time I just put Sirius XM on and play Channel 16 a mixture of older tunes and pop hits and every now and then they want to listen to their own Tunes which is almost always hip-hop which I cannot stand but I let him do it.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

A college kid asked do I have an AUX port and I said no. My stuffed animal was covering it up. He mumbles, "most cars have them" as he's looking out of the window. After last week's rap blast, no more music in my ride thru my speakers. I am so done.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> There's a way to do this through the Uber ap. Easy to set up. If your ride has aux usb port, just hand them the cable and their music will play on your system. That said, I wouldn't recommend it. You may find their music annoying and the volume will be deafening! I no longer offer the option but if they know it exists they ask. Then you have to transform into volume police! Meh, why invite something else you need to potentially scold a pax about.


availability varies with each market.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've done over 800 rides and not once has anybody asked to plug into my system.


I've done over 4000 rides and at least 200 have asked.


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

I only let them play it if they rockin with a casset!!!!


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

See .sig below


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

I listen to Egyptian pop music when I had pax in my car. Pax never knew what to say as I'm a 6"1 white south Londoner lol


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

I've done over 5,000 rides in 1.5 years, and I'd estimate less than one percent of my riders have asked if I have an aux cord (one rider recently asked about bluetooth). On the rare occasion that a rider asks if I have an aux cord, I simply say no. If they press for DJ service, I mention that I have SiriusXM and ask if there's a satellite station they like. If a rider gets smart alecky on me, I give it right back with either my "this is UberWalmart - we'll be lucky if I don't run out of gas" or "you must have me confused with UberBlack" line. I normally keep my XM radio tuned to The Coffee House. It's a channel that that I enjoy and one that seems to offend the least number of riders. I used to provide an iPhone charging cable, but I got tired of having to replace them after riders would leave them laying on the floorboard to either get wet if it's raining or snowing or for the next rider to step on and damage. My rating has never been lower than 4.81 or higher than 4.86. In my experience, most riders in the Denver market seem to get that at the current rates, they need not expect anything more than a safe and efficient ride from point A to point B.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a very bright neon blue aux cord in my car for customers to use.....in 1 year and 3 months of driving it has only been used 2 times...why not have it available? One passenger played music I didnt know about and I liked it and now am hooked....so open your horizons


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

High volume sound inside a vehicle is a safety hazard. It should be declared illigal by NHTSA. High volume sound inside a vehicle impairs drivers ability to stop when emergency vehicles are in the proximity.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry, no aux cord. Pax says " but I see the cord" no, that cord powers the lighted tip jar.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

With Select riders, i get more request for personal music than regular uberx. My car doesnt have a aux port but plays music over BT or USB Flash drive. Unless you're select rider and going quite a far distance, music request get denied. One uberx driver went too far and actually changed my radio station, turned the volume almost to max (i have a sub in the trunk) and the ride was just 2 miles. 6 mins. He spoiled it for everybody after him but for the most part 9/10 pax dont even pay attention to radio as they're deep into their phone/social media or the music is so low, they can hardly tell what's playing.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

I only tolerate music for Select pax ans X pax going 7+ miles.

Stupid people can't handle silence. If there's silence, it's a struggle for their empty minds to think of anything. 

They're like infants needing mommy to turn on the music toy.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Cant stand it. I dont let people jack with the music system - and rarely do we have the music on in any of our cars. If a client wants music, we ask them what type and we either let them choose a station on Pandora or Sirius etc. UberBlack customers are too busy yapping on their phone to worry about music, which suits me just fine.


----------



## Life In The Carpool (Mar 1, 2016)

I've only had a few pax actually ask for the aux cord. I do leave one out for an option. I'm not really picky about music so whatever they play don't bother me. If they just want to listen to what i'm playing it can go either way I haven't had a single person complain about my music, but at the same time I've had a lot of people get sketchy about even rolling the window down.


----------

